# [Heisec] Open-Source-Projekt Scotty gegen Netzzensur



## Newsfeed (13 November 2012)

Die Verschlüsselungslösung auf Basis von PHP und Java soll überall uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf das Internet erlauben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

